# Do I Need a Cinema Connection Kit?



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

I am having a new HR44 installed tomorrow. DirecTV sent me a Cinema Connection Kit along with my other equipment. I currently have a HR24 connected to the internet via an Apple Airport.

So, can I just connect the Airport via ethernet to the HR44 and still have full whole home functionality? Or do I need to use the CCK?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DolphinGirl said:


> ... So, can I just connect the Airport via ethernet to the HR44 and still have full whole home functionality? Or do I need to use the CCK?


Yes, but you will likely have to do it yourself afterwards since DIRECTV techs. are not usually authorized to use the HR44's internal CCK nor are many even aware of it.

They will either seek to connect the HR44 through its built in WiFi, or if wireless is problematic they will install the separate CCK you received.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DolphinGirl said:


> So, can I just connect the Airport via ethernet to the HR44 and still have full whole home functionality? Or do I need to use the CCK?


If is an Airport Express, there is no need for it as the HR44 has built in WiFi. Now if is directly connected to an Airport Extreme or Time Capsule (set up as routers), then go for it.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

It is an Airport Express, so the HR44 will pick-up my WiFi on its own? So there is really no need for the CCK with an HR44 then, Correct?


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread, but I kinda have the same question. I just had a HR44 and C41 installed today. I replaced a H24, added the C41 to another TV that had nothing before and kept my HR24. Prior to the Genie, I had the DECA that took the coax cable in and had Ethernet out to my router so I still have that in the loop. So that being said, how is my HR44 connected? Did it automatically use its internal wifi? Does the DECA handle that as well? Is there a better way for me to hook everything up? I actually have an Access Point set up right behind my TV with available Ethernet ports, would it be better to wire it up or will that conflict with the DECA?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

xcee-

It appears that your 44 is connected via Coax from your Access Point, and not via its WiFi. 
You can remove the CCK (access point) and pop an ethernet cable into the jack on the HR44.
Both the 24 and 44 have internal DECAs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DolphinGirl said:


> It is an Airport Express, so the HR44 will pick-up my WiFi on its own? So there is really no need for the CCK with an HR44 then, Correct?


No need, but generally wired is better than WiFi. And the CCK can be shelved, with ethernet directly into the HR44 with its built in DECA


----------



## xceebeex (Jun 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> xcee-
> 
> It appears that your 44 is connected via Coax from your Access Point, and not via its WiFi.
> You can remove the CCK (access point) and pop an ethernet cable into the jack on the HR44.
> Both the 24 and 44 have internal DECAs.


Hmmm, I might be a little confused still. I have one of those DECA units (I think it is white that has a coax going in to it and then Ethernet coming out and going to my primary router. I have another router, setup as an Access Point in my living room so I could hardwire my TV and PS3 so that has a couple of ports still available. There are no connections to the HR44 or HR24 other than coax. So by internal DECA, do you mean that the units use the one coax cable connected to it to also connect to the internet?

The HR44 is right by my access point and the HR44 is in our bedroom not near the access point (or that white box DECA). Is that white box DECA even necessary anymore? The receivers that I have are the HR44, HR24 and C41.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DolphinGirl said:


> It is an Airport Express, so the HR44 will pick-up my WiFi on its own? So there is really no need for the CCK with an HR44 then, Correct?


RIght, removed the AE and connect the HR44 using is built in WiFi, although if you ask me, I'll hard wired to the router.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

xceebeex said:


> Hmmm, I might be a little confused still. I have one of those DECA units (I think it is white that has a coax going in to it and then Ethernet coming out and going to my primary router. I have another router, setup as an Access Point in my living room so I could hardwire my TV and PS3 so that has a couple of ports still available. There are no connections to the HR44 or HR24 other than coax. So by internal DECA, do you mean that the units use the one coax cable connected to it to also connect to the internet?
> 
> The HR44 is right by my access point and the HR44 is in our bedroom not near the access point (or that white box DECA). Is that white box DECA even necessary anymore? The receivers that I have are the HR44, HR24 and C41.


You have an optimum set up. you are geting Internet access from the "it is white that has a coax going in to it and then Ethernet coming out and going to my primary router." just leave as is


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes, but you will likely have to do it yourself afterwards since DIRECTV techs. are not usually authorized to use the HR44's internal CCK nor are many even aware of it.
> 
> They will either seek to connect the HR44 through its built in WiFi, or if wireless is problematic they will install the separate CCK you received.


Very true, but those policies may be changing.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> RIght, removed the AE and connect the HR44 using is built in WiFi, although if you ask me, I'll hard wired to the router.


The problem is the router is no where near the HR44. I use two AEs to spread WiFi throughout the house, so it sounds like I should just stick with the current set-up of plugging ethernet from AE#2 into HR44


----------

